# snuggling



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

Does anyone elses hedgies actually lay on their side while snuggling in your lap all wrapped up in their fleece? I'm sitting here with Hazel and she is laying on her side. She sure is cute when she sleeps otherwise she is a huffy ball.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Yup...that's how I know when Snarf is 'snuggled in' for a time. He's all huffy, then I rub his back (through the hedgie bag) for a few seconds, then he gives one more half-huff, curls up on his side and starts snoring. I've peeked in and he's in the cutest positions - all four feet s-t-r-e-t-c-h-e-d out together...splatting on his tummy Superman-style (all four legs splayed out)...but I am the only one who will ever see it unless he gets over his shyness. :roll:


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

That is funny. How long to you snuggle with your little one? I'm still hoping she will get used to me, although I know she may not. She is quilling and I've read that after they quill some of them aren't the same. She was way less huffy when she came to live with me. I've had her for 4wks now. UGH Just like my kids, they sure are cute when they're sleeping!! :roll:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snuggle time really depends on Snarf...usually 11am to 1pm (cuz BF comes home at lunch and will wake him up, anyway :roll: ); then 5ish to 8is...if he settles quickly, I leave him on my lap/chest but if he's antsy and digging in his bag, I put him either back in his cage or on the floor. On weekend mornings, I usually put him on Jamie's (BF) chest while he's still in bed 9:30 and they snore a lovely duet for 2 - 3 hours. If Snarf starts crawling around and won't settle, we put him in his cage, otherwise, they're both pretty content for a few hours.

Right this minute, he's sleeping in the folds of a sleeping bag on the livingroom floor. He LOVES the sleeping bag - this is a uber-expensive people sleeping bag. Jamie is convinced he likes wandering around and tunneling on our bed cuz the sheets are so smooth so we tried the sleeping bag on the floor as it's similar material. Snarf makes a beeline for it and crawls in between the layers and tunnels around then falls asleep. :lol: 

He sleeps a lot. A LOT.


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

Do you know that Snarf won't poop of is it hit or miss. Usually Hazel will poop but it doesn't seem to be as much. I try to have her out and walking around in her room for a bit so maybe she poops before we go downstairs to snuggle. I usually take her out about 6:30-7 until about 8:30, should I keep her out longer?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarf is litter-trained and only poops on his wheel...he hangs his but off the edge and let's everything drop into the litter. :lol: He has pooped a couple times on the floor when he's been out for too long - I put a small litterbox in that same spot so he can use it...hasn't happened since, so I don't know if that worked or not. Snarf will start acting goofy if he has to go: gets all fidgety and tries to escape and we usually let him 'escape' so he's never pooped on us. Yet. :lol: 

I think with a youngster you just gotta wait and see if they grow out of it...some litter-train themselves, so never ctach on...you just gotta wait and see. I've never had a young hedgie but I think I would set up a litterpan and start putting her poop in it so she gets the connection. Someone else with more experience can direct you more. As for how long she should be out, I would pay a lot af attention to how Hazel acts while she's out and after...is she calm or fidgety? how does she seem when she's back in her cage? 

I think with babies you have to be a bit more careful as they really NEED their sleep, unlike Snarf-types who just PREFER their sleep. Having said that, the rule for adults is generally as long as you're not forcing them to stay awake or keeping them awake (and to me this includes not paying attention to when they're antsy or trying to run away - if they're not snuggling happily I would say they should go back in their cage). Most of the time, Snarf prefers sleeping on one of us but there's no rhyme or reason: this morning he was a happy snuggler for 2 hours; this aft/evening wouldn't sit still so I just turned him loose. He went and slept by himself. You will get to know Hazel and what she's trying to tell you!!


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you. You always have such good advice along with some good humor. I usually have Hazel up for about an hour to an hour and a half and she usually does nothing but sleep so I guess that is fine with her. She usually will have some water and then into her house and sleep when I put her back. Sometimes she will have a few morsels to eat but not every time. I'm thinking of giving her a foot bath today. I hope I (and she) does OK. I don't want to traumatize her. I have a CSW wheel so I'm going to use the tray that came with it to put just a little water in there for her. Wish me luck!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

Had GREAT snuggle time with Hazel tonight. The best yet. She was so relaxed and actually kind of snuggly  She started to wake up so I didn't know if she was going to poop or not so we went upstairs and I gave her some mealies and she was all happy and went in her house. 
On another note. Does anyone know if hedgies close their eyes or do they not have eyelids. She was all sprawled out and I thought she was sleeping but she didn't close her eyes. She was cuddled up in a fleece blanket in the crook of my arm up by my face while snuggling. Just wondering.
What (if anything) would happen if you couldn't have snuggle time a day or two? Would you be starting from square 1 the next time? Another just wondering :?


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 17, 2011)

Little Nanuq did that today whilst snuggling. I've had him for 3 (4?) days now, and up until today he was only interested in sleeping with me if I had the blanket covering him. But today, he was outstretched casually on his side, his legs dangling in the air.. Fast asleep. So adorable! :mrgreen:


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Brillo sleeps on his side, but only when he's extremely out of it!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

my little weirdos will chill out & just stare out into space a lot...all 6 of them do this. some more than others. so no worries about Hazel. if you have the chance to watch her start to conk out, you will see her little eyelids (i call 'em eyelids) start to squinch shut slowly....it's adorable. like they are oh...so...very...heavy. i think, though, that much like us & many other species, they just like to chill & whatever is going round in their wee brain-lets zooms around (some haave more zooming than others! :lol: )

as for the sleeping & snugging, mine sleep in every possible way...& while i have yet to see one of the them sleep splayed on his back, i am sure 1 out of 6 has done it or does. most of them perfer some mutation of the side-ball or splat.


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

rivoli256 said:


> my little weirdos will chill out & just stare out into space a lot...all 6 of them do this. some more than others. so no worries about Hazel. if you have the chance to watch her start to conk out, you will see her little eyelids (i call 'em eyelids) start to squinch shut slowly....it's adorable. like they are oh...so...very...heavy. i think, though, that much like us & many other species, they just like to chill & whatever is going round in their wee brain-lets zooms around (some haave more zooming than others! :lol: )
> 
> as for the sleeping & snugging, mine sleep in every possible way...& while i have yet to see one of the them sleep splayed on his back, i am sure 1 out of 6 has done it or does. most of them perfer some mutation of the side-ball or splat.


Too Funny :lol:


----------



## Evalena (Jan 12, 2011)

cinnamon does that when shes not running around me, but even when she does then i usually get pooped on. *sigh*


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Pliny is sprawled out on his side right now making little chirping sleeping noises. He has started to do this more and more when I have him out with me (ever since I came back from Turkey in the fall - I had been gone for 7 weeks); he either splats out alongside or on me, or he flops out on his side and 'spoons'. goofball


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

Hazel makes a noise like she is grinding her teeth or almost like she is chattering. It's when I have her out to snuggle at night. Does anyone else hear that noise?
I still only have her out for about an hour a night. Is that long enough or should I be having her out longer now?
Still learning :roll:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

mcwojo said:


> Hazel makes a noise like she is grinding her teeth or almost like she is chattering. It's when I have her out to snuggle at night. Does anyone else hear that noise?
> I still only have her out for about an hour a night. Is that long enough or should I be having her out longer now?
> Still learning :roll:


Snarf makes a snore-like sound when he's content...so Hazel is probably doing the same. She's obviously happy and comfortable snuggling with you!

An hour is fine...less/more...up to you and Hazel, really. Just don't force Hazel to stay awake and make sure she always has a place to hide. And always remember: even the most social hedgie needs interaction with us a whole lot less than we would like to think! So everything you're doing is just fine. Hazel loves you - in her own way.

BTW...Snarf has been here for over 2 months and still hasn't had a decent bath and his nails are still crazy long...you can only do what you can do...so don't stress about what you're doing/not doing, k?


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

MissC said:


> mcwojo said:
> 
> 
> > Hazel makes a noise like she is grinding her teeth or almost like she is chattering. It's when I have her out to snuggle at night. Does anyone else hear that noise?
> ...


Thank you so much for the support. 
When we snuggle she just sleeps. She always just settles in after huffing and puffing and just sleeps. I have a little hedgie bag now and she just goes in there and sleeps. I always have my hand either lightly on her or I'm petting her. She does seem to wake up when I walk around with her. She never just explores and walk around on me unless I take her out and have her on the floor and even then most of the time she just finds a comfy spot and balls up and sleeps. Is this also normal? I'm wondering if maybe she is just a shy one. I have read some people saying that their hedgies are just shy and aren't out and about much.
Again Thank you Miss C. I truly appreciate your kind (and humerous) words.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Yup...you're describing my shy guy. He will wander for a bit - generally to run away from me, little rotter - but is generally wandering to look for a place to hide. After I have annoyed him sufficiently, I just make sure he knows where his hedgie bag is and leave him be. He will oftn walk into his nag and back out again to wander a bit.

As I'm sure I've already bored you with the details, I won't go into much more here....when he's on me and in his hedgie bag he quickly goes to sleep. I make a point of sticking my hand in the bag and petting him - back only! those **** visor quills are sharp! - I continue petting him through some huffing and - you gotta play this by ear - stop when he starts jumping and popping. Then I pet him twice more and let him be. When I put him on my lap/chest with no blanket, he beelines for the best hiding hole. So much for not boring you with details, huh?

EDIT...while quietly murmuring 'this hurts me a lot more than it hurts you, little rotter'. Cuz it's bloody true!!


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

That is EXACTLY what Hazel and I do. I have to be honest. I don't let her on my chest lately because of her nasty poopy boots. OK so I know this is normal and I'm doing the same as someone with experience.
Thanks again :lol: 
You never ever bore me with details, I never get tired of the details. I need them.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

mcwojo said:


> That is EXACTLY what Hazel and I do. I have to be honest. I don't let her on my chest lately because of her nasty poopy boots. OK so I know this is normal and I'm doing the same as someone with experience.
> Thanks again :lol:
> You never ever bore me with details, I never get tired of the details. I need them.


This is going to sound awful but I think to socialize a 'grumpy' hedgie you kinda have to 'force' them to endure petting, handling, touching, talking.

Two months ago, I couldn't speak or even take a deep breath when Snarf was on my chest...now I can talk and breathe (which is kinda nice). Ditto for touching...I put my hand on him and rub with my thumb. I put enough pressure that he can't run away immediately. Now, when I put my hand on him in his bag, he calms right away and varehanded, he will tolerate rubbing/petting for a couple minutes. You don't want to force too much but you gotta show them that touch = good...ya know?


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

Hazel doesn't mind that I have my hand on her. She actually was on her side and I was rubbing her bellie. She stuck her back legs out and was making that funny noise. She snuggles up and goes to sleep pretty easily. She just doesn't care to "run around" much.
I'm glad you can talk and breathe, that is pretty important stuff! :lol:


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

Tonight Hazel actually slept with her head on my hand. I was shocked :shock: 
I actually saw the quills coming through her skin "OUCH". I think I'd be grumpy too if that was happening to me.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

YAY...you have 'hedgie nap hands'!  

Poor Hazel...give her a verrry gentle pat for me.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

mcwojo said:


> Tonight Hazel actually slept with her head on my hand. I was shocked :shock:
> I actually saw the quills coming through her skin "OUCH". I think I'd be grumpy too if that was happening to me.


That's so sweet! It really sounds like you two are bonding. 
(& I can't imagine how uncomfortable it must be to quill, poor little things)
I've read all your posts & it really sounds like you're doing a great job & that you love Hazel very much. It can be a slow process, but it's SO worth it.

Our girl Zoey is what made my husband agree to be a rescue station. When she first came to us, she was very huffy & didn't want you to touch her at all. She hadn't been handled in months. But, gradual, consistent & patient handling has really helped her. She is such a sweet & precious little hedgie. She will now let us touch every part of her & will fall asleep in my hands in a moment. She has such a special relationship with my hubby now as well. Whenever she's in his lap, she will immediately run up to perch on his shoulders & chirp in his ear.

I guess part of the point is that there will never be another hedgie like Hazel. You two will continue to grow your bond together. She wouldn't react the same way with anyone else as she does with you. So...whatever develops is just perfect...as it is suppose to be. You're a good hedgie parent & so Hazel will be the best little hedgie she can be, whatever that is. 

I'm excited to see how things progress.


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you so much for the words of encouragement PJM. I truly appreciate every "loving" moment with her. She definetly is a sweety and yes I do love her very much.


----------

